# Found this metal thing in the ocean. What is it?



## kostgar (Jan 25, 2019)

Hello,

This was found in the ocean, not far from the shore, in the area which produces 1890s and younger bottles.
It says on both sides
PAGE
15 P 4 1/2 AL

Thank you everyone.
Konstantin


----------



## CanadianBottles (Jan 25, 2019)

I think it's part of a chain link fence.  This goes on top of the poles and holds the top bar in place.  Assuming it's about the diameter of a chain link fence post, that is.


----------



## RickNC (Jan 25, 2019)

CanadianBottles said:


> I think it's part of a chain link fence.  This goes on top of the poles and holds the top bar in place.  Assuming it's about the diameter of a chain link fence post, that is.



Agreed


----------



## kostgar (Jan 26, 2019)

Thank you, it didn't cross my mind but I agree


----------



## BaldEagle (Jan 30, 2019)

chain link fence post cap with slot for horizontal pipe.


----------

